

How to Hack LinkedIn - tomazstolfa
https://medium.com/how-to-use-the-internet/ad695ba055a3

======
obeleask
The article says "How many times section can be found in the lower right"
under who has viewed your profile. I don't see this? Is it a premium account
feature only? Article says it's free...

~~~
eniax
It should be available for everyone, go to Who viewed your profile and check
the stats on the right

~~~
obeleask
I'm looking at that page right now and don't see it. I see the chart of views,
the text "How many times you appeared in LinkedIn Search", with the total
number of hits displayed and the counter showing the weekly change next to (as
I can see in your screenshot in the blog). But there is nothing below that.

~~~
hung
I'm not seeing the keyword stats, either. Could be a premium feature?

------
pathy
Very interesting post, LinkedIn SEO is not something you, or at least I,
usually think about. Well worth a read for anyone looking for a job right now,
or any time in the foreseeable future.

First time I've seen the InMaps feature as well, which is amazing, just love
visualizations of social networks.

------
eniax
Thanks for the posting man, you are really quick

------
schrodingersCat
Great post! I know how I will be spending this evening. Anyone else have
LinkedIn hacks they want to share?

~~~
eniax
Hah, feel free to add me and I might share with you a couple more tricks :)

------
tosh
Very useful, low hanging fruit :)

~~~
eniax
exactly, you literally need 30 minutes to double your profile views.

